# Giocattoli



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

Lo comprereste per un figlio o nipote?

Come scegliere i giocattoli da regalare?


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2019)

2200 posti di lavoro tagliati, la Barbie è in crisi e l'azienda invece di venire incontro ai gusti dei bambini che fa? Insegue le paranoie dei genitori... 
https://zon.it/declino-barbie-mattel/
Mia figlia ha sempre avuto la passione per le Bratz e i pony. 
Mia moglie per le Barbie (ne ha centinaia). 
Io per le automobiline. 
In casa abbiamo tonnellate di giochi nuovi e d'epoca e la passione per essi. 
I giocattoli li scelgono i bambini. 
Gli adulti si adeguano ai loro gusti.
È da anni che le Barbie non piacciono più alle bambine. 
Sono troppo brutte e i vestiti di ricambio fanno cagare, molto più economici che in passato. 
Che sogno di bambina possono rappresentare giochi così?
È l'ennesima trovata del marketing Mattel, nulla di più. (abbiamo già visto Barbie col velo, incinta etc.) per rendere visibile e attuale un prodotto datato. 
PS I più nunerosi appassionati di Barbie d'epoca in Italia sono gay. Nel mondo gay adulto Barbie resta un'icona. Ci sono serie per collezionisti adulti. Non è più solo un giocattolo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 2200 posti di lavoro tagliati, la Barbie è in crisi e l'azienda invece di venire incontro ai gusti dei bambini che fa? Insegue le paranoie dei genitori...
> https://zon.it/declino-barbie-mattel/
> Mia figlia ha sempre avuto la passione per le Bratz e i pony.
> Mia moglie per le Barbie (ne ha centinaia).
> ...


Mi pare di capire che la risposta sia: no.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che la risposta sia: no.


Ma neppure un Ken tradizionale...
Mia figlia aveva la passione per i MLP.


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 14092
> 
> Lo comprereste per un figlio o nipote?
> 
> Come scegliere i giocattoli da regalare?


Parto dalla seconda domanda: mio figlio ha le sue preferenze  (macchine in tutte le declinazioni e piste) quindi e' facile. Anche nei disegni: le auto la fanno da protagoniste (tra poco esco io da casa :facepalm. Però ad esempio ha un fantastico carrello per le pulizie che ciclicamente  "riscopre", lego (con cui fa macchine e parcheggi per macchine   ... ).
La lavatrice mi aiuta direttamente a farla.
Per cui non credo che glielo regalerei, in quanto non apprezzerebbe molto il genere  (nel senso che predilige proprio le cose dove può  "mettere mano", e' molto pratico in questo). Anche quando gioca a  "far finta di" lo fa pensando di avere un negozio che vende auto  , per le quali trattiamo sul prezzo.

In sintesi lo comprerei per amichetti dei quali mi giungesse la richiesta  (di solito chiedo alle loro mamme ). Però le segnalazioni più gettonate sino ad ora sono state Gormiti, ruspe, betoniere... Robe così.

Ricordo da bambina una sola barbie, però in generale non ero troppo da "casette", più che altro le bambole le usavo per fare il tiro a segno. Le bimbe di oggi le vedo più  "varie" rispetto comunque ad anni fa. Io al tempo ero una eccezione. Un maschiaccio. Oggi ne vedo molte simili a come ero io un tempo. Ma magari è un caso. Comunque tra le femmine più o meno coetanee di mio figlio vedo tanto quelle con passeggini e bambolotti, pony da pettinare, quanto quelle con bicicletta sportiva e rollerblade. Idem l'abbigliamento. Proprio vedi gusti disparati e già spiccati e distinti. Quella con il vestitino e il cerchietto e i braccialetti, e quella che se non è pantalone della tuta e' necessariamente jeans. In questo contesto  - forse  - Ken con la lavatrice perde un po' di appeal. Troppo piccola la lavatrice per essere in qualche modo  "usata", e al contempo troppe poche paillets per la bimba sciccosa. Boh... Forse.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

Tengo a ricordare che il Ken è un'icona gay... per adulti. Non stiamo parlando di un giocattolo di massa.
https://www.coolcuore.it/ken-e-barbie-gay-mattel/


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In questo contesto  - forse  - Ken con la lavatrice perde un po' di appeal. Troppo piccola la lavatrice per essere in qualche modo  "usata", e al contempo troppe poche paillets per la bimba sciccosa. Boh... Forse.



Senza forse...
Avendo una moglie appassionata collezionista di Barbie (io invece lo sono stato di automobiline) e una figlia ho visto il declino della bambola presso le ultime generazioni.
La bambola che tante bambine desideravano come regalo di Natale - all'epoca costava parecchio, oggi è un banalissimo prodotto da grande magazzino e addirittura edicola a poco più di 10 euro - da completare con vestiti e accessori, molti dei quali homemade (il vestito della Barbie fatto a uncinetto dalla nonna è un classico...) non piace più. Da donna bella e perfetta con una vita da sogno è stata trasformata in  una donna qualunque per piacere anche ai genitori più polemici, ... e le bambine le hanno preferito altro.
Sul perché le bambine preferiscano sognare e non confrontarsi con la realtà delle loro madri ci sarebbe da discutere, ma commercialmente le scelte fatte dalla Mattel negli ultimi anni sono state imbarazzanti. Incomprensibile il motivo, se non che negli anni il modello Barbie è stato da parte degli adulti oggetti di numerose critiche. Fatto sta che vedere una di queste bambole tra i desideri di una bimba è oggi un evento assai raro.


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Senza forse...
> Avendo una moglie appassionata collezionista di Barbie (io invece lo sono stato di automobiline) e una figlia ho visto il declino della bambola presso le ultime generazioni.
> La bambola che tante bambine desideravano come regalo di Natale - all'epoca costava parecchio, oggi è un banalissimo prodotto da grande magazzino e addirittura edicola a poco più di 10 euro - da completare con vestiti e accessori, molti dei quali homemade (il vestito della Barbie fatto a uncinetto dalla nonna è un classico...) non piace più. Da donna bella e perfetta con una vita da sogno è stata trasformata in  una donna qualunque per piacere anche ai genitori più polemici, ... e le bambine le hanno preferito altro.
> Sul perché le bambine preferiscano sognare e non confrontarsi con la realtà delle loro madri ci sarebbe da discutere, ma commercialmente le scelte fatte dalla Mattel negli ultimi anni sono state imbarazzanti. Incomprensibile il motivo, se non che negli anni il modello Barbie è stato da parte degli adulti oggetti di numerose critiche. Fatto sta che vedere una di queste bambole tra i desideri di una bimba è oggi un evento assai raro.


Si, e' vero. Comunque vedo che oggi tra le bimbe la preferenza in punto bambole sta nei neonati su cui "mettere mano". Culi arrossati, febbre, pannolini da cambiare. Cose tipo il Cicciobello dei nostri tempi  (quello comunque c'è ancora). Ecco: bambolotti il più possibile rassomiglianti a neonati  "veri". Specialmente tra le bimbe che hanno un fratellino o una sorellina più piccoli, in cui l'emulazione si somma alla contingenza.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, e' vero. Comunque vedo che oggi tra le bimbe la preferenza in punto bambole sta nei neonati su cui "mettere mano". Culi arrossati, febbre, pannolini da cambiare. Cose tipo il Cicciobello dei nostri tempi  (quello comunque c'è ancora). Ecco: bambolotti il più possibile rassomiglianti a neonati  "veri". Specialmente tra le bimbe che hanno un fratellino o una sorellina più piccoli, in cui l'emulazione si somma alla contingenza.


Tra quelle più piccole è sempre stato un must, poi quando crescono vedo che hanno successo anche bambole simil Barbie ma più _stilose_.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 2200 posti di lavoro tagliati, la Barbie è in crisi e l'azienda invece di venire incontro ai gusti dei bambini che fa? Insegue le paranoie dei genitori...
> https://zon.it/declino-barbie-mattel/
> Mia figlia ha sempre avuto la passione per le Bratz e i pony.
> Mia moglie per le Barbie (ne ha centinaia).
> ...


Centinaia di Barbie e le pattine ....
Eh niente ... Che dire ....


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Centinaia di Barbie e le *pattine* ....
> Eh niente ... Che dire ....


"Siamo così, dolcemente complicate... è difficile spiegare....".
:rotfl:

Ti sono rimaste impresse le pattine, eh?
Le Barbie in casa nostra hanno più senso collegandole al contenuto dell'armadio, comunque.
Le pattine sono quel particolare che in effetti stona, ma credo siano un retaggio familiare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

*Confesso*

La lavatrice la trovo deliziosa e mi attira molto. 
E certamente non mi sono mancate le lavatrici vere nella vita.
Ovviamente i bambini hanno preferenze, spontanee e indotte*, e si seguono i loro gusti. Soprattutto poi i giochi sono liberi, indipendentemente dai giocattoli.
I miei figli, femmina e maschio, giocavano insieme e con i loro amici utilizzando indifferentemente Barbie, Ken e Tartarughe Ninja e creando storie avventurose da cui uscivano sempre sani e salvi.
Non di meno giocavano con gli oggetti reali, anche usando lenzuola appese per creare labirinti o altri spazi della fantasia.
Io quella confezione la regalerei. Inutile la presenza del bambolotto, se non come specchietto per le allodole che credono che si superino le discriminazioni facendo giocare i maschi con giochi che gli adulti considerano da bambine. Superfluo se la divisione del lavoro in famiglia è in base alle inclinazioni individuali.
I miei figli adulti seguono ancora le loro inclinazioni e mia figlia è una maga del bricolage e mio figlio usa la lavatrice, ma non cambia una lampadina. 




*Ognuno di noi è influenzato dall’ambiente che frequenta (lo vediamo anche qui) perché mai dei poveri bambini e delle povere bambine dovrebbero strenuamente resistere agli oggetti che vengono proposti loro per il gioco e la loro individuazione di genere?!


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

No, non gli farei un regalo simile, è come se a me anziché regalare un big himer avessero regalato una lippa.
Spero sappiate cos e.
I miei figli giocano alla play, alla lego, a pallone in cortile, ma non più agli elastici o a nascondino. I tempi li abbiamo cambiati, è stato creato il bisogno di altro e tutti ci siamo adeguati.
Quest'anno ho regalato al grande una canna da pesca, un guadino e la cassetta degli attrezzi per pescare.
Abito in zona di fiumi e laghi, tutti più o meno pescano, a lui è sempre piaciuto seguirmi e si diverte così.
Il pesce naturalmente, se a misura, ce lo mangiamo.


----------



## feather (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tengo a ricordare che il Ken è un'icona gay... per adulti. Non stiamo parlando di un giocattolo di massa.
> https://www.coolcuore.it/ken-e-barbie-gay-mattel/


----------



## ladyred (23 Gennaio 2020)

io giocavo spesso con le barbie


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 8627


lavare con benzina ed asciugare col lanciafiamme



ladyred ha detto:


> io giocavo spesso con le barbie


chissà perchè ne ero convinto


----------

